
Show HN: Build .NET Core Apps for Raspberry Pi with Docker (Screencast) - alexellisuk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8LVzsx9LNA
======
mtmail
Duplicate from 1h earlier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15566659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15566659)

~~~
alexellisuk
It's not a duplicate - it's the video that I published after the blog.

